

Base91x: tighter than Base64, still XML and JSON friendly - api
https://github.com/r-lyeh/base91x

======
jmillikin
The README says encoded data can be written directly to an XML attribute or
text-value with no escaping, but I think that's wrong based on the encoding
table in base91x.cpp . It looks like encoded output can contain & and ' , both
of which are problematic when written to XML without escaping.

